
Apple Cut Ties with Supplier Super Micro Computer Over Server Security Concerns - kposehn
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/02/23/apple-ends-relationship-with-super-micro/
======
gscott
Super Micro motherboards are great. If you want reliable 24/7 you can't do any
better.

